# Steam history



## gbritnell (Sep 6, 2015)

Having ridden off road motorcycles for most of my life I follow threads on a site named Adventure Rider. A quite long thread is posted there about the travels of of an English couple through the history of the British Industrial Revolution. 
It is one of the best written and informative pieces I have read in many years. 
Be advised it is quite long, with many side trips but if one enjoys history and steam engines in particular I would encourage you to take the time to read it. 
gbritnell
http://advrider.com/index.php?threads/the-crocs-guide-to-stationary-steam-engines.756771/


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 6, 2015)

Will save that for tonight's read. Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing


----------



## oilmac (Apr 21, 2016)

That is a very interesting site , If any of you folks have access to last weeks Model Engineer magazine, there is an article on George and his model engines, I have read the whole article three times and never cease to wonder at the skill George has , his engines are real works of mechanical craftsmanship of the highest order


----------

